
Russia Steps Up Hacking, Spurring Rare U.S.-U.K. Warning on Risk - NN88
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-16/u-s-and-u-k-issue-joint-alert-warning-of-russian-cyber-attacks
======
saimiam
Can someone answer me this? How much of hacking is actual coding of scripts,
brute forcing passwords, and somehow infecting networks and how much is social
engineering?

What’s my real risk profile?

For example, if I have long and unique passwords, use a trustworthy password
manager, seldom click on random links, and manage my own servers, am I
essentially home safe because there’s an easier target for hackers?

